# Flieger Original first 80 pieces



## Rodi

Hello all,

Because we have to wait a little bit longer before Jorg will start the ordering process and that we will see the final pictures off the Flieger Original.:-!
I'm just curious about where the first 80 pieces in wich countries the Flieger Original will land so let me know :thanks guys.

I Pre-orderd one i'm on the list and its going to fly to The Netherlands.


----------



## kris

Hi Rodi,

Same here, you are not the only dutchy. :-!


----------



## Rahbari

#19 stays in Germany...


----------



## Paulo

#17 will head to Portugal


----------



## Capt. Canuck

I'm on the list for #4, headed for...you guessed it...Canada. b-)


----------



## thodgins

I asked for #13 but was told they couldn't promise me that number. I guess I'll wait and see what number I get. Whatever number I get will be headed to the US.


----------



## tyau

Mine should be #12 and it is comming to Ontario, Canada.

Tommy


----------



## Engi

Mine (I don't know the # ...) will be delivered to Italy :-!

Ciao

Engi


----------



## rouge

Mine to Italy as well. I still don't know the number, but I would like to have 11, if available (is the birthday of my son, just arrived this February)... :-!


----------



## Hary

#77 to Singapore


----------



## Suso

I asked for #73 that will be living in Spain.


----------



## expwmbat

Another coming to the U.S.--don't have a number though...:-!

Cheers,
Daniel

PS. Anyone know what the WR will be? Hope it's no worry to get it wet now and then...


----------



## hzmbot

#67 will stay in Germany.

Thomas


----------



## mtnMARK

Not sure what number I will be getting but I will be using it snowboarding in Alaska this spring. It will, like me, reside on the road - all over the US.
Hpefuly I will get 1,10 or the one that represents 1972 or 2003 or 2007.


----------



## Rodi

14 Down still 66 to go :think:


----------



## Flashharry

#45 is coming the UK:-!


----------



## Peter Atwood

USA, no idea what number though.


----------



## Crusader

No. 38 will remain in Germany.


----------



## Mercutio

As will No. 62 b-)

BTW, Crusader, from BWC member to BWC member: What watch band are you planning to wear it on?


----------



## Rebreather

One piece coming to the States, joining my slowly growing IWC Flieger collection. Which currently includes a St. Exupery, a Ceramic Doppel, a Big Pilot, and an original IWC 52SC B-Uhr.

It is exciting to see the geographic diversity of the FO collectors.


----------



## Crusader

Mercutio said:


> As will No. 62 b-)
> 
> BTW, Crusader, from BWC member to BWC member: What watch band are you planning to wear it on?


That is going to be difficult ... I have little hope that the OEM strap will fit. :-x

I have a spare 22m brown B-Uhren strap lying around (from here http://www.oldtimerkennzeichen.de/uhrbaenderwatchstraps/index.php ), and will try that first. They're fairly inexpensive, and I will take it from there. If I like it, the rivets will be painted brown (as in the original ones).

N.B.: the 22mm strap from Oldtimerkennzeichen is longer than the 20mm strap.

Next option would be a simple brown leather strap without the B-Uhren trappings (I don't really like the rivets).


----------



## Mercutio

Crusader said:


> (...) I have little hope that the OEM strap will fit.


Neither have I :-(



> I have a spare 22m brown B-Uhren strap lying around (from here http://www.oldtimerkennzeichen.de/uhrbaenderwatchstraps/index.php ), and will try that first. (...)


Thank you, I might try that. If you happen to get it into your hands one of these days, and have a ruler nearby, could you please measure the maximal length and let me know?

Thanks, Bernhard


----------



## Rodi

Rebreather said:


> It is exciting to see the geographic diversity of the FO collectors.


:-!Thats why i opend this post just curious where they will go to, i hope that all the people who are on the list will reply :thanks


----------



## expwmbat

Rebreather said:


> One piece coming to the States, joining my slowly growing IWC Flieger collection. Which currently includes a St. Exupery, a Ceramic Doppel, a Big Pilot, and an original IWC 52SC B-Uhr.
> 
> It is exciting to see the geographic diversity of the FO collectors.


Whoa! Nice collection! I'd love to see a comparison between them all, but especially between the Stowa and the IWC Big Pilot.

DJK


----------



## Bhanu Chopra

#36 to Arizona |>

Cheers,
Bhanu


----------



## Rodi

Where are the other 60 going to :-s


----------



## tyau

Hi Rodi,

Have you checked with people on the "OTHER" SINN web site?

Tommy


----------



## flame2000

Who went for a 69?


----------



## Rahbari

tyau said:


> Hi Rodi,
> 
> Have you checked with people on the "OTHER" SINN web site?
> 
> Tommy


:-s


----------



## Rodi

Rahbari said:


> :-s


Thats what i thought :think:


----------



## Eric1616

No. 16 to Long Island, NY.


----------



## tyau

*Sorry, wrong forum mentioned.*



Rahbari said:


> :-s


Hi Rodi and Rahbari,

It took me up to now to figured out the error that I've made. . . . :roll:

Actually, I meant the TZ (Can this site be mentioned here in our forum?) "German Brands" [not SINN] forum.

Sorry about the mistake. . . .:-d

Tommy


----------



## Rodi

*Re: Sorry, wrong forum mentioned.*



tyau said:


> Hi Rodi and Rahbari,
> 
> It took me up to now to figured out the error that I've made. . . . :roll:
> 
> Actually, I meant the TZ (Can this site be mentioned here in our forum?) "German Brands" [not SINN] forum.
> 
> Sorry about the mistake. . . .:-d
> 
> Tommy


No problem Tommy :-! But know we are almost there with the Flieger still missing a lot off landingzones so come on guys let us know where your Flieger will end on this planet :thanks


----------



## denisd

*Re: Sorry, wrong forum mentioned.*



Rodi said:


> No problem Tommy :-! But know we are almost there with the Flieger still missing a lot off landingzones so come on guys let us know where your Flieger will end on this planet :thanks


Over a year is a long time to wait for a unitas-based watch to land... Maybe some have just packed up, left the airfield and gone home?


----------



## Hary

I have compiled the list of FO owners, based on the posts posted in this forum.

Very difficult to trace the owners, still more than half is still missing. I don't expect all the owners browse this forum, but expect majority of the owners can be found here.

Please update/correct the list by copying the list, thanks

*List of FO Owners*

*Recieved*

1) rouge (#11), Italy
2) tyau (#12), Canada
3) thodgins (#13), USA
4) Engi (#15), Italy
5) Paulo (#17), Portugal
6) Peter Atwood (#21), USA
7) kris (#37), Holland
8) Crusader (#38), Germany
9) Civiltye (#48)
10)Mercutio (#62), Germany
11)Suso (#73), Spain
12)Gunscrossed (#?)
13)neju (#?), Germany
14)Sandy (#?)
15)Rebreather ((#?), USA
16)Capt.Canuck (#4), Canada
17)Rahbari (#19), Germany
18)CMB DOC (#14)
19)hzmbot (#67), Germany
20)denisd (#?)
21)khanh (#?)
22)alben (#?)

*Waiting (?):*

1) Hary (#77), Singapore
2) inlanding (#?), USA
3) Flashharry (#45), UK
4) exwpmbat (#?)
5) bullitt731 (#?), USA
6) brainless (#?), Germany
7) mtnMARK (#?)
8) Rodi (#?), Holland
9) hotnerd (#36), USA
10)Eric1616 (#16)
11)Seanggu (#?)


----------



## Guest

Good investigative work :-!


----------



## CBM_DOC

*#14 came to Colorado, USA*

and is on the brown leather strap. And I love it!

Regards,

Dave


----------



## Hary

stuffler said:


> Good investigative work :-!


Mike, don't you have one also? I couldn't find any post about your ownership :think:


----------



## inlanding

Hary this is excellent!!! Thanks for getting this together.

#16 had its ownership transferred to me a few month ago just as the first FOLEs were being delivered. So here is the latest based on your fantastic list:

1) rouge (#11), Italy
2) tyau (#12), Canada
3) thodgins (#13), USA
4) Engi (#15), Italy
5) Paulo (#17), Portugal
6) Peter Atwood (#21), USA
7) kris (#37), Holland
8) Crusader (#38), Germany
9) Civiltye (#48)
10)Mercutio (#62), Germany
11)Suso (#73), Spain
12)Gunscrossed (#?)
13)neju (#?), Germany
14)Sandy (#?)
15)Rebreather ((#?), USA
16)Capt.Canuck (#4), Canada
17)Rahbari (#19), Germany
18)CMB DOC (#14)
19)hzmbot (#67), Germany
20)denisd (#?)
21)khanh (#?)
22)alben (#?)

*Waiting (?):*

1) Hary (#77), Singapore
2) inlanding (#16), USA
3) Flashharry (#45), UK
4) exwpmbat (#?)
5) bullitt731 (#?), USA
6) brainless (#?), Germany
7) mtnMARK (#?)
8) Rodi (#?), Holland
9) hotnerd (#36), USA
10)Seanggu (#?)

Viveca indicated to me there is a possibility the remaining watches might be delivered within the next two months


----------



## t1026

Thank you Harry for your "Sherlock Holmes" investigation. It is so fantastic. Now I know who are these FO LE owners and those potential ones too and can harass them to sell me their FO LE. :thanks Yep, I am bad, I am very bad...and desperate too, very.


----------



## Gunscrossed

71/80 in the UK|>

1) rouge (#11), Italy
2) tyau (#12), Canada
3) thodgins (#13), USA
4) Engi (#15), Italy
5) Paulo (#17), Portugal
6) Peter Atwood (#21), USA
7) kris (#37), Holland
8) Crusader (#38), Germany
9) Civiltye (#48)
10)Mercutio (#62), Germany
11)Suso (#73), Spain
12)Gunscrossed (#71), UK
13)neju (#47), Germany
14)Sandy (#18), USA
15)Rebreather ((#?), USA
16)Capt.Canuck (#4), Canada
17)Rahbari (#19), Germany
18)CMB DOC (#14)
19)hzmbot (#67), Germany
20)denisd (#33), France
21)khanh (#?)
22)alben (#?)

Waiting (?):

1) Hary (#77), Singapore
2) inlanding (#16), USA
3) Flashharry (#45), UK
4) exwpmbat (#?)
5) bullitt731 (#?), USA
6) brainless (#?), Germany
7) mtnMARK (#?)
8) Rodi (#?), Holland
9) hotnerd (#36), USA
10)Seanggu (#?)


----------



## Sandy

I've got number 18. I was thinking of selling it before it even arrived but now I'm glad I didn't. I'll post some pics on different straps in a few days.


----------



## thodgins

I am glad I had the patience to hold onto my spot too and get one. It is a sweet watch and not going anywhere. I have worn it everyday and enjoy hand winding it daily.

Look forward to your pics of the different straps.


----------



## neju

Hi,

47 stays in Germany. 

Greetings

Frank


----------



## denisd

Inserted my # and location, as a tribute to this fine compilation work.



inlanding said:


> Hary this is excellent!!! Thanks for getting this together.
> 
> #16 had its ownership transferred to me a few month ago just as the first FOLEs were being delivered. So here is the latest based on your fantastic list:
> 
> 1) rouge (#11), Italy
> 2) tyau (#12), Canada
> 3) thodgins (#13), USA
> 4) Engi (#15), Italy
> 5) Paulo (#17), Portugal
> 6) Peter Atwood (#21), USA
> 7) kris (#37), Holland
> 8) Crusader (#38), Germany
> 9) Civiltye (#48)
> 10)Mercutio (#62), Germany
> 11)Suso (#73), Spain
> 12)Gunscrossed (#?)
> 13)neju (#?), Germany
> 14)Sandy (#?)
> 15)Rebreather ((#?), USA
> 16)Capt.Canuck (#4), Canada
> 17)Rahbari (#19), Germany
> 18)CMB DOC (#14)
> 19)hzmbot (#67), Germany
> 20)denisd (#33), France
> 21)khanh (#?)
> 22)alben (#?)
> 
> *Waiting (?):*
> 
> 1) Hary (#77), Singapore
> 2) inlanding (#16), USA
> 3) Flashharry (#45), UK
> 4) exwpmbat (#?)
> 5) bullitt731 (#?), USA
> 6) brainless (#?), Germany
> 7) mtnMARK (#?)
> 8) Rodi (#?), Holland
> 9) hotnerd (#36), USA
> 10)Seanggu (#?)
> 
> Viveca indicated to me there is a possibility the remaining watches might be delivered within the next two months


----------



## Rodi

:-! thanks for the updates guys, still waiting for mine


----------



## khanh

I have just sent an email to Hafner, as i am still waiting for mine.
I was told it will be ready by end of May.
Has anyone recieved and email from Hafner recently?

Khanh
Australia.

PS: After my post here...i got an email from Mrs Hafner saying that all the FO LE will be ready by end of July...but "no promises"....let all hope for the best....



Gunscrossed said:


> 71/80 in the UK|>
> 
> 1) rouge (#11), Italy
> 2) tyau (#12), Canada
> 3) thodgins (#13), USA
> 4) Engi (#15), Italy
> 5) Paulo (#17), Portugal
> 6) Peter Atwood (#21), USA
> 7) kris (#37), Holland
> 8) Crusader (#38), Germany
> 9) Civiltye (#48)
> 10)Mercutio (#62), Germany
> 11)Suso (#73), Spain
> 12)Gunscrossed (#71), UK
> 13)neju (#47), Germany
> 14)Sandy (#18), USA
> 15)Rebreather ((#?), USA
> 16)Capt.Canuck (#4), Canada
> 17)Rahbari (#19), Germany
> 18)CMB DOC (#14)
> 19)hzmbot (#67), Germany
> 20)denisd (#33), France
> 21)khanh (#?)
> 22)alben (#?)
> 
> Waiting (?):
> 
> 1) Hary (#77), Singapore
> 2) inlanding (#16), USA
> 3) Flashharry (#45), UK
> 4) exwpmbat (#?)
> 5) bullitt731 (#?), USA
> 6) brainless (#?), Germany
> 7) mtnMARK (#?)
> 8) Rodi (#?), Holland
> 9) hotnerd (#36), USA
> 10)Seanggu (#?)


----------



## siddhartha

I now own #48

Chris


----------



## tyau

Hary said:


> I have compiled the list of FO owners, based on the posts posted in this forum.
> 
> Very difficult to trace the owners, still more than half is still missing. I don't expect all the owners browse this forum, but expect majority of the owners can be found here.
> 
> Please update/correct the list by copying the list, thanks


Hi Hary,

Thank you very much for compiling this excellent list. As you have pointed out, I own #12 and I live in Canada.

I know customer info. are confidential, but may be we can ask STOWA to see if we can get a list of the country that they have ship the FO to?

I am sure some of us would love to know how far into this world the "brother" FOs went to.

;-);-) Mike and Martin, may be you can help? ;-);-)

Tommy


----------



## inlanding

Looks like each country is listed next to the screen name and case number. ;-)


----------



## inlanding

*Re: Flieger Original first 80 pieces - Updated list*

Looking good :-!

*On the wrist*:
1) rouge (#11), Italy
2) tyau (#12), Canada
3) thodgins (#13), USA
4) Engi (#15), Italy
5) Paulo (#17), Portugal
6) Peter Atwood (#21), USA
7) kris (#37), Holland
8) Crusader (#38), Germany
9) siddhartha (#48)
10)Mercutio (#62), Germany
11)Suso (#73), Spain
12)Gunscrossed (#71) UK
13)neju (#47), Germany
14)Sandy (18) USA
15)Rebreather ((#?), USA
16)Capt.Canuck (#4), Canada
17)Rahbari (#19), Germany
18)CMB DOC (#14) USA
19)hzmbot (#67), Germany
20)denisd (#?)
21)khanh (#?)
22)alben (#?)

*Waiting (?):*
1) Hary (#77), Singapore
2) inlanding (#16), USA
3) Flashharry (#45), UK
4) exwpmbat (#?)
5) bullitt731 (#?), USA
6) brainless (#?), Germany
7) mtnMARK (#?)
8) Rodi (#?), Holland
9) hotnerd (#36), USA
10)Seanggu (#?)


----------



## Rodi

*Re: Flieger Original first 80 pieces - Updated list*



inlanding said:


> Looking good :-!
> 
> *On the wrist*:
> 1) rouge (#11), Italy
> 2) tyau (#12), Canada
> 3) thodgins (#13), USA
> 4) Engi (#15), Italy
> 5) Paulo (#17), Portugal
> 6) Peter Atwood (#21), USA
> 7) kris (#37), Holland
> 8) Crusader (#38), Germany
> 9) siddhartha (#48)
> 10)Mercutio (#62), Germany
> 11)Suso (#73), Spain
> 12)Gunscrossed (#71) UK
> 13)neju (#47), Germany
> 14)Sandy (18) USA
> 15)Rebreather ((#?), USA
> 16)Capt.Canuck (#4), Canada
> 17)Rahbari (#19), Germany
> 18)CMB DOC (#14) USA
> 19)hzmbot (#67), Germany
> 20)denisd (#?)
> 21)khanh (#?)
> 22)alben (#?)
> 
> *Waiting (?):*
> 1) Hary (#77), Singapore
> 2) inlanding (#16), USA
> 3) Flashharry (#45), UK
> 4) exwpmbat (#?)
> 5) bullitt731 (#?), USA
> 6) brainless (#?), Germany
> 7) mtnMARK (#?)
> 8) Rodi (#?), Holland
> 9) hotnerd (#36), USA
> 10)Seanggu (#?)


Nr 29/80 arrived today in The Netherlands wow this is worth waiting :thanks I'm really very pleased with this very nice timepiece excellent work Jorg and your team :-!


----------



## pipedreamer

*Re: Flieger Original first 80 pieces - Updated list*



inlanding said:


> Looking good :-!
> 
> *On the wrist*:
> 1) rouge (#11), Italy
> 2) tyau (#12), Canada
> 3) thodgins (#13), USA
> 4) Engi (#15), Italy
> 5) Paulo (#17), Portugal
> 6) Peter Atwood (#21), USA
> 7) kris (#37), Holland
> 8) Crusader (#38), Germany
> 9) siddhartha (#48)
> 10)Mercutio (#62), Germany
> 11)Suso (#73), Spain
> 12)Gunscrossed (#71) UK
> 13)neju (#47), Germany
> 14)Sandy (18) USA
> 15)Rebreather ((#?), USA
> 16)Capt.Canuck (#4), Canada
> 17)Rahbari (#19), Germany
> 18)CMB DOC (#14) USA
> 19)hzmbot (#67), Germany
> 20)denisd (#?)
> 21)khanh (#?)
> 22)alben (#?)
> 
> *Waiting (?):*
> 1) Hary (#77), Singapore
> 2) inlanding (#16), USA
> 3) Flashharry (#45), UK
> 4) exwpmbat (#?)
> 5) bullitt731 (#?), USA
> 6) brainless (#?), Germany
> 7) mtnMARK (#?)
> 8) Rodi (#?), Holland
> 9) hotnerd (#36), USA
> 10)Seanggu (#?)


#71 is staying in the UK but is now on its way to me!

Cheers,

Peter.


----------



## inlanding

*Re: Flieger Original first 80 pieces - Updated list*

That is two more on the wrist, one fewer on the waiting list:

1) rouge (#11), Italy
2) tyau (#12), Canada
3) thodgins (#13), USA
4) Engi (#15), Italy
5) Paulo (#17), Portugal
6) Peter Atwood (#21), USA
7) kris (#37), Holland
8) Crusader (#38), Germany
9) siddhartha (#48)
10) Mercutio (#62), Germany
11) Suso (#73), Spain
12) Gunscrossed (#71) UK
13) neju (#47), Germany
14) Sandy (18) USA
15) Rebreather ((#?), USA
16) Capt.Canuck (#4), Canada
17) Rahbari (#19), Germany
18) CMB DOC (#14) USA
19) hzmbot (#67), Germany
20) denisd (#?)
21) khanh (#?)
22) alben (#?)
23) Rodi (#29), Holland
24) pipedreamer (#71), UK

Waiting (?):
1) Hary (#77), Singapore
2) inlanding (#16), USA
3) Flashharry (#45), UK
4) exwpmbat (#?)
5) bullitt731 (#?), USA
6) brainless (#?), Germany
7) mtnMARK (#?)
8) hotnerd (#36), USA
9) Seanggu (#?)


----------



## Hary

Updated and sorted according to LE #

_*On the wrist:*_
1) Capt.Canuck (#4), Canada
2) rouge (#11), Italy
3) tyau (#12), Canada
4) thodgins (#13), USA
5) CMB DOC (#14) USA
6) Engi (#15), Italy
7) Paulo (#17), Portugal
8) Sandy (18) USA
9) Rahbari (#19), Germany
10) Peter Atwood (#21), USA
11) Rodi (#29), Holland
12) kris (#37), Holland
13) Crusader (#38), Germany
14) neju (#47), Germany
15) siddhartha (#48)
16) Mercutio (#62), Germany
17) hzmbot (#67), Germany
18) pipedreamer (#71), UK
19) Suso (#73), Spain
20) Rebreather(#?), USA
21) denisd (#?)
22) alben (#?)

_*Waiting (?):
*_1) Hary (#77), Singapore
2) inlanding (#16), USA
3) Flashharry (#45), UK
4) exwpmbat (#?)
5) bullitt731 (#?), USA
6) brainless (#?), Germany
7) mtnMARK (#?)
8) hotnerd (#36), USA
9) Seanggu (#?)
10) khanh (#?)


----------



## Mercutio

I just noticed that I am listed as already having received No. 62.

Alas, that is not so, but Joerg today told me that my FO/LE is in the mail now, so it will be true in a day or two.

I suppose you can imagine my joy  !


----------



## bullitt731

#57 delivered today on 7/7, slowly but surely we are getting sent out. :-!


----------



## inlanding

*Re: Flieger Original first 80 pieces - Updated*

Hary, I hope you don't mind my helping to keep this list updated as we all anticipate the arrival(s) of the FOLE.

It helps to manage the excitement while waiting :-!

*On the wrist:*
1) Capt.Canuck (#4), Canada
2) rouge (#11), Italy
3) tyau (#12), Canada
4) thodgins (#13), USA
5) CMB DOC (#14) USA
6) Engi (#15), Italy
7) Paulo (#17), Portugal
8) Sandy (18) USA
9) Rahbari (#19), Germany
10) Peter Atwood (#21), USA
11) Rodi (#29), Holland
12) kris (#37), Holland
13) Crusader (#38), Germany
14) neju (#47), Germany
15) siddhartha (#48)
16) bullitt731 (#57), USA
17) Mercutio (#62), Germany
18) hzmbot (#67), Germany
19) pipedreamer (#71), UK
20) Suso (#73), Spain
21) Rebreather(#?), USA
22) denisd (#?)
23) alben (#?)

*Waiting (?):*
1) Hary (#77), Singapore
2) inlanding (#16), USA
3) Flashharry (#45), UK
4) exwpmbat (#?)
5) brainless (#?), Germany
6) mtnMARK (#?)
7) hotnerd (#36), USA
8) Seanggu (#?)
9) khanh (#?)


----------



## denisd

*Re: Flieger Original first 80 pieces - Updated*

Again, I'll update my details.



inlanding said:


> Hary, I hope you don't mind my helping to keep this list updated as we all anticipate the arrival(s) of the FOLE.
> 
> It helps to manage the excitement while waiting :-!
> 
> *On the wrist:*
> 1) Capt.Canuck (#4), Canada
> 2) rouge (#11), Italy
> 3) tyau (#12), Canada
> 4) thodgins (#13), USA
> 5) CMB DOC (#14) USA
> 6) Engi (#15), Italy
> 7) Paulo (#17), Portugal
> 8) Sandy (18) USA
> 9) Rahbari (#19), Germany
> 10) Peter Atwood (#21), USA
> 11) Rodi (#29), Holland
> 12) kris (#37), Holland
> 13) Crusader (#38), Germany
> 14) neju (#47), Germany
> 15) siddhartha (#48)
> 16) bullitt731 (#57), USA
> 17) Mercutio (#62), Germany
> 18) hzmbot (#67), Germany
> 19) pipedreamer (#71), UK
> 20) Suso (#73), Spain
> 21) Rebreather(#?), USA
> 22) denisd (#33), France b-)
> 23) alben (#?)
> 
> *Waiting (?):*
> 1) Hary (#77), Singapore
> 2) inlanding (#16), USA
> 3) Flashharry (#45), UK
> 4) exwpmbat (#?)
> 5) brainless (#?), Germany
> 6) mtnMARK (#?)
> 7) hotnerd (#36), USA
> 8) Seanggu (#?)
> 9) khanh (#?)


----------



## Hary

*Re: Flieger Original first 80 pieces - Updated*



inlanding said:


> Hary, I hope you don't mind my helping to keep this list updated as we all anticipate the arrival(s) of the FOLE.


Thanks to you inlanding for keeping the list updated. Obviously I have some time to kill, I have created the Google map with your location. Please understand that for some of you I don't know the exact location of your home/city, hence please feel free to edit/add new info available. I copy this concept from some who has done similarly to compile the owners list of Vostok White Radio Room watch

Here is the link for Google map

http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?ie=UTF&msa=0&msid=105545946796253046302.00045185f19ac206c9fbb


----------



## expwmbat

Hey All FO Owners,

Interesting list. I guess there are a lot of owners who don't come around these parts or play on this forum.

I don't know what my number is, or when it is coming (soon, I hope), but I'm located NW of Philadephia, in PA, USA.

Cheers,
Daniel


----------



## thodgins

*Re: Flieger Original first 80 pieces - Updated*

Way cool map. Thank you for putting it together.


----------



## scottslot

Who's ready to sell?


----------



## inlanding

*Re: Flieger Original first 80 pieces - Updated*

Like that Google map !

Here is the list with a slight update.

*On the wrist:*
1) Capt.Canuck (#4), Canada
2) rouge (#11), Italy
3) tyau (#12), Canada
4) thodgins (#13), USA
5) CMB DOC (#14) USA
6) Engi (#15), Italy
7) Paulo (#17), Portugal
8) Sandy (18) USA
9) Rahbari (#19), Germany
10) Peter Atwood (#21), USA
11) Rodi (#29), Holland
12) denisd (#33), France
13) kris (#37), Holland
14) Crusader (#38), Germany
15) neju (#47), Germany
16) siddhartha (#48)
17) bullitt731 (#57), USA
18) Mercutio (#62), Germany
19) hzmbot (#67), Germany
20) pipedreamer (#71), UK
21) Suso (#73), Spain
22) Rebreather(#?), USA
23) alben (#?)

*Waiting (?):*
1) Hary (#77), Singapore
2) inlanding (#16), USA
3) Flashharry (#45), UK
4) exwpmbat (#?), USA
5) brainless (#?), Germany
6) mtnMARK (#?)
7) hotnerd (#36), USA
8) Seanggu (#?)
9) khanh (#?)


----------



## Shawn in Indy

*Re: Flieger Original first 80 pieces - Updated*

I love the Google map! And I'm not even one of the 80 folks receiving. Nice job, Hary.


----------



## siddhartha

Thanks to the map, and thanks to Tyler for the trade!

I really enjoy this one-wanted one from the moment I found out I was too late for the preorder!

Chris


----------



## TIMEangel

I am asking the same question. 

Regards
TA


----------



## Rahbari

What a great project! Thanks for the effort, guys!:-!

I can contribute, that a certain TSID (from Germany) from the swiss watchtime-forum owns # 05/80.

But I am not sure whether he is a member here or if it is okay by him to list him? :think:;-) Oh well...


----------



## tyau

Hi Hary,

Great job on the Google map. I really like it. Also, thanks for updating my location.

By the way, just want to make a suggestions to see if it would make sense to have the FO listed in ascending numeric order.

Thanks.

Tommy


----------



## inlanding

My post of two days ago between Todd and Shawn lists them in ascending order as Hary already set them up that way.

So far so good.

It appears there was only one change to the list of delivered FOLE from last week.

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?p=1149159#poststophttps://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?p=1141566#poststop

Glen


----------



## Flashharry

Still waiting for # 45, the constant delays have TOTALLY removed the enjoyment of getting this watch :-|, all I can say is I hope the wait has been worth it o|.


----------



## neju

Flashharry said:


> Still waiting for # 45, the constant delays have TOTALLY removed the enjoyment of getting this watch :-|, all I can say is I hope the wait has been worth it o|.


Hi,

knowing myself, how hard the waiting is, but be sure it is worth waiting for.)



Greetings

Frank


----------



## expwmbat

Flashharry said:


> Still waiting for # 45, the constant delays have TOTALLY removed the enjoyment of getting this watch :-|, all I can say is I hope the wait has been worth it o|.


Hi Flashharry--I agree that it has been very tough. But in a way, it's good to know that someone is still waiting like I am. I keep hoping that they'll actually get them mailed out by the end of July, but at this point who knows?

The pictures are great, and definitely help, but I'm also really hopeful that the watch doesn't disappoint in person. After delays to get it perfect, somehow I now really hope that it is (however unreasonable that may be). On the bright side, it may have helped me stop thinking about the next purchase ;-)

Cheers,
Daniel


----------



## brainless

There is a light at the end of the tunnel....;-)

Viveca promised me, I'll be one of the next five new FO LE owners.:thanks

I will pick it up in Engelsbrand, together with its glamorous sister: A MO LE that's ready and waiting for weeks now to be taken to its new home.........


Sometime anyone will get their FO LE,


brainless


----------



## Hary

brainless said:


> There is a light at the end of the tunnel....;-)
> 
> Viveca promised me, I'll be one of the next five new FO LE owners.:thanks
> 
> I will pick it up in Engelsbrand, together with its glamorous sister: A MO LE that's ready and waiting for weeks now to be taken to its new home.........
> 
> Sometime anyone will get their FO LE,
> 
> brainless


Congrats. My MO LE is also still at Engelsbrand, as I want Stowa to ship it out together with my FO LE.


----------



## alben

*Re: Flieger Original first 80 pieces - I have #20 alben USA*

Nt.


----------



## inlanding

*Re: Update as of Friday July 11 1955GMT*

*On the wrist:*
1) Capt.Canuck (#4), Canada
2) rouge (#11), Italy
3) tyau (#12), Canada
4) thodgins (#13), USA
5) CMB DOC (#14) USA
6) Engi (#15), Italy
7) Paulo (#17), Portugal
8) Sandy (18) USA
9) Rahbari (#19), Germany
10) alben (#20), USA
11) Peter Atwood (#21), USA
12) Rodi (#29), Holland
13) denisd (#33), France
14) kris (#37), Holland
15) Crusader (#38), Germany
16) neju (#47), Germany
17) siddhartha (#48)
18) bullitt731 (#57), USA
19) Mercutio (#62), Germany
20) hzmbot (#67), Germany
21) pipedreamer (#71), UK
22) Suso (#73), Spain
23) Rebreather(#?), USA

*Waiting (?):*
1) Hary (#77), Singapore
2) inlanding (#16), USA
3) Flashharry (#45), UK
4) exwpmbat (#?), USA
5) brainless (#?), Germany
6) mtnMARK (#?)
7) hotnerd (#36), USA
8) Seanggu (#?)
9) khanh (#?)


----------



## Capt. Canuck

Gotta love this piece is getting! It's a cult classic already, and all the pieces have yet to be produced! :-d


----------



## Capt. Canuck

Gotta love all the love this piece is getting! It's a cult classic already, and all the pieces have yet to be produced! :-d


----------



## Flashharry

Capt. Canuck said:


> Gotta love all the love this piece is getting! It's a cult classic already, and all the pieces have yet to be produced! :-d


Well with the wait now extended until at least September, it's certainly a classic in terms of Patience :-|


----------



## Hary

*Re: Update as of Friday July 11 1955GMT*

Managed to "catch" one more FO Owner 'dleibow' from other thread :-!

*On the wrist:*
1) Capt.Canuck (#4), Canada
2) rouge (#11), Italy
3) tyau (#12), Canada
4) thodgins (#13), USA
5) CMB DOC (#14) USA
6) Engi (#15), Italy
7) Paulo (#17), Portugal
8) Sandy (18) USA
9) Rahbari (#19), Germany
10) alben (#20), USA
11) Peter Atwood (#21), USA
12) Rodi (#29), Holland
13) denisd (#33), France
14) kris (#37), Holland
15) Crusader (#38), Germany
16) neju (#47), Germany
17) siddhartha (#48)
18) bullitt731 (#57), USA
19) Mercutio (#62), Germany
20) hzmbot (#67), Germany
21) pipedreamer (#71), UK
22) Suso (#73), Spain
23) Rebreather(#?), USA

*Winners of Patience Award(?): :-d*
1) Hary (#77), Singapore
2) inlanding (#16), USA
3) Flashharry (#45), UK
4) expwmbat (#31), USA
5) brainless (#?), Germany
6) mtnMARK (#?)
7) hotnerd (#36), USA
8) Seanggu (#30)
9) khanh (#?), Australia
10)dleibow (#?), USA


----------



## expwmbat

You should probably put "FO owner" in quotes too. Tough to pretend we own it when we are *still* waiting.

DJK


----------



## Hary

Now it's official. Since this afternoon local time, my status has been upgraded from 'waiting' to 'on the wrist'. After playing hide and seek with Fedex, finally #77 is at home*. *Hope friends who are still waiting will receive the FO LE soon!!*

On the wrist:*
1) Capt.Canuck (#4), Canada
2) rouge (#11), Italy
3) tyau (#12), Canada
4) thodgins (#13), USA
5) CMB DOC (#14) USA
6) Engi (#15), Italy
7) Paulo (#17), Portugal
8) Sandy (18) USA
9) Rahbari (#19), Germany
10) alben (#20), USA
11) Peter Atwood (#21), USA
12) Rodi (#29), Holland
13) denisd (#33), France
14) kris (#37), Holland
15) Crusader (#38), Germany
16) neju (#47), Germany
17) siddhartha (#48)
18) bullitt731 (#57), USA
19) Mercutio (#62), Germany
20) hzmbot (#67), Germany
21) pipedreamer (#71), UK
22) Suso (#73), Spain
23) Hary (#77), Singapore
24) Rebreather(#?), USA
25) brainless (#?), Germany

*Winners of Patience Award(?): :-d*
1) inlanding (#16), USA
2) Flashharry (#45), UK
3) expwmbat (#31), USA
4) mtnMARK (#?)
5) hotnerd (#36), USA
6) Seanggu (#30)
7) khanh (#?), Australia
8) dleibow (#?), USA


----------



## expwmbat

Hary said:


> Now it's official. Since this afternoon local time, my status has been upgraded from 'waiting' to 'on the wrist'. After playing hide and seek with Fedex, finally #77 is at home*. *Hope friends who are still waiting will receive the FO LE soon!!*
> 
> On the wrist:*
> 1) Capt.Canuck (#4), Canada
> 2) rouge (#11), Italy
> 3) tyau (#12), Canada
> 4) thodgins (#13), USA
> 5) CMB DOC (#14) USA
> 6) Engi (#15), Italy
> 7) Paulo (#17), Portugal
> 8) Sandy (18) USA
> 9) Rahbari (#19), Germany
> 10) alben (#20), USA
> 11) Peter Atwood (#21), USA
> 12) Rodi (#29), Holland
> 13) denisd (#33), France
> 14) kris (#37), Holland
> 15) Crusader (#38), Germany
> 16) neju (#47), Germany
> 17) siddhartha (#48)
> 18) bullitt731 (#57), USA
> 19) Mercutio (#62), Germany
> 20) hzmbot (#67), Germany
> 21) pipedreamer (#71), UK
> 22) Suso (#73), Spain
> 23) Hary (#77), Singapore
> 24) Rebreather(#?), USA
> 25) brainless (#?), Germany
> 
> *Winners of Patience Award(?): :-d*
> 1) inlanding (#16), USA
> 2) Flashharry (#45), UK
> 3) expwmbat (#31), USA #30, not #31
> 4) mtnMARK (#?)
> 5) hotnerd (#36), USA
> 6) Seanggu (#30) --this can't be correct, as #30 is on my wrist; maybe #31 here?
> 7) khanh (#?), Australia
> 8) dleibow (#?), USA


One Patience Award Winner here--just correcting the serial #s above. I have #30, so far _without_ the Golden Balance Bridge, but will be sending it in to have that installed next week.

Best,
Daniel


----------



## Hary

Thanks for the correction Daniel. Maybe I can put you somewhere between 'waiting' and 'on the wrist' ;-). Hope you'll get your bridge installed soon


----------



## seanggu

i have #31


----------



## brainless

Hary said:


> Now it's official. Since this afternoon local time, my status has been upgraded from 'waiting' to 'on the wrist'. After playing hide and seek with Fedex, finally #77 is at home*. *Hope friends who are still waiting will receive the FO LE soon!!
> 
> *On the wrist:*
> 1) Capt.Canuck (#4), Canada
> 2) rouge (#11), Italy
> 3) tyau (#12), Canada
> 4) thodgins (#13), USA
> 5) CMB DOC (#14) USA
> 6) Engi (#15), Italy
> 7) Paulo (#17), Portugal
> 8) Sandy (18) USA
> 9) Rahbari (#19), Germany
> 10) alben (#20), USA
> 11) Peter Atwood (#21), USA
> 12) Rodi (#29), Holland
> 13) denisd (#33), France
> 14) kris (#37), Holland
> 15) Crusader (#38), Germany
> 16) neju (#47), Germany
> 17) siddhartha (#48)
> 18) bullitt731 (#57), USA
> 19) Mercutio (#62), Germany
> 20) hzmbot (#67), Germany
> 21) pipedreamer (#71), UK
> 22) Suso (#73), Spain
> 23) Hary (#77), Singapore
> 24) Rebreather(#?), USA
> 25) brainless (#49), Germany
> 
> *Winners of Patience Award(?): :-d*
> 1) inlanding (#16), USA
> 2) Flashharry (#45), UK
> 3) expwmbat (#31), USA
> 4) mtnMARK (#?)
> 5) hotnerd (#36), USA
> 6) Seanggu (#30)
> 7) khanh (#?), Australia
> 8) dleibow (#?), USA


Hi Hary,

what watch do you like better the Airman or the Sailor?
You also got the two LE's, am I right?

I feel like being a father of twins: none to be preferred, both showing their charms in different ways.

Volker

PS: I filled in the #49 for my Airman


----------



## inlanding

*Updated list - Flieger Original first 80 pieces*

FedEx notice today - #16 now the wrist. :-! So glad it is here and it is spectacular! Images are forthcoming on a separate thread. It joins MOLE #2!

Glen

*On the wrist:*
1) Capt.Canuck (4), Canada
2) rouge (11), Italy
3) tyau (12), Canada
4) thodgins (13), USA
5) CMB DOC (14) USA
6) Engi (15), Italy
7) inlanding (16), USA
8) Paulo (17), Portugal
9) Sandy (18) USA
10) Rahbari (19), Germany
11) alben (20), USA
12) Peter Atwood (21), USA
13) Rodi (29), Holland
14) expwmbat (30), USA
15) Seanggu (31)
16) denisd (33), France
17) kris (37), Holland
18) Crusader (38), Germany
19) neju (47), Germany
20) siddhartha (48)
21) bullitt731 (57), USA
22) Mercutio (62), Germany
23) hzmbot (67), Germany
24) pipedreamer (71), UK
25) Suso (73), Spain
26) Hary (77), Singapore
27) Rebreather(#?), USA
28) brainless (49), Germany

*Winners of Patience Award(?):* 
1) Flashharry (45), UK
2) mtnMARK (#?)
3) hotnerd (36), USA
4) khanh (#?), Australia
5) dleibow (#?), USA


----------



## Bhanu Chopra

Thanks Mr. Schauer for the masterpiece I received today 

*On the wrist:
*1) Capt.Canuck (4), Canada
2) rouge (11), Italy
3) tyau (12), Canada
4) thodgins (13), USA
5) CMB DOC (14) USA
6) Engi (15), Italy
7) inlanding (16), USA
8) Paulo (17), Portugal
9) Sandy (18) USA
10) Rahbari (19), Germany
11) alben (20), USA
12) Peter Atwood (21), USA
13) Rodi (29), Holland
14) expwmbat (30), USA
15) Seanggu (31)
16) denisd (33), France
17) kris (37), Holland
18) Crusader (38), Germany
19) neju (47), Germany
20) siddhartha (48)
21) bullitt731 (57), USA
22) Mercutio (62), Germany
23) hzmbot (67), Germany
24) pipedreamer (71), UK
25) Suso (73), Spain
26) Hary (77), Singapore
27) Rebreather(#?), USA
28) brainless (49), Germany
29) hotnerd (36), USA

*Winners of Patience Award(?):* 
1) Flashharry (45), UK
2) mtnMARK (#?)
3) 4) khanh (#?), Australia
5) dleibow (#?), USA

Cheers,
Bhanu


----------



## Hary

Congrats Glen and Bhanu. No proof that you have received it until we see your pictures. Where are your pictures???:-d


----------



## Hary

brainless said:


> Hi Hary,
> 
> what watch do you like better the Airman or the Sailor?
> You also got the two LE's, am I right?
> 
> I feel like being a father of twins: none to be preferred, both showing their charms in different ways.
> 
> Volker


Gruss Dich Volker,

No, I only have FO LE. Initially I ordered the Auto as well, but canceled it as the two LEs are basically the same except the movement. I am the movement person ;-)


----------



## inlanding

Too many other things going on right now, preventing me from taking the time to get shots of it.

I know, I know - no pics, it did not happen - the absolute raving will begin once images are posted with it.

I so very much enjoy this FOLE #16. :-!

Stay tuned. 

Glen


----------



## brainless

Grüß dich Hary;-),

I thought of MO LE as the "Sailor" - not the Airman Auto.

My twins (not identical!) are FO LE and MO LE - sorry for the misunderstanding,


Volker


----------



## Hary

brainless said:


> Grüß dich Hary;-),
> 
> I thought of MO LE as the "Sailor" - not the Airman Auto.
> 
> My twins (not identical!) are FO LE and MO LE - sorry for the misunderstanding,
> 
> Volker


Hi Volker,

yes yes, I have both FO LE and MO LE. Each of them is unique and excellent for different occasions. MO is a classy dress watch, shows a great wrist presence due to coated enamel white dial. For FO LE, I cannot describe it. I just love the Baumuster and the long waiting for this watch somehow make it very special :-!


----------



## haspe1

Hello, to bring your statistics to a new status, I can tell you, today I got my FO limited edition with golden bridge, Nr. 46/80. It has landed in Austria. 

For the older members of the forum who can remind: I am the bad, bad "Troll" who dared to say, that it is not professional to let the customer wait so long for the watch. I have still this opinion, but I also can refer that this watch ist exact the one I wanted to have. It looks stunning, the movement is very fine, the size is right (for my small wrist a bigger one would not match), and I love this watch. I also revalue very much the good and nice work Mrs. Viveca Hafner does at the Schauer Factory. It is a pleasure to talk or mail to her, because everything works well, when she does her work. But I don´t like to be denoted as a "Troll" by some members, if I please to utter my criticism on some logistical matter, like a delay of a year or more...
Many greetings from Austria,
Hannes


----------



## inlanding

*Update Flieger Original first 80 pieces*

Hannes enjoys #46! Congratulations!

*On the wrist:*
1) Capt.Canuck (4), Canada
2) rouge (11), Italy
3) tyau (12), Canada
4) thodgins (13), USA
5) CMB DOC (14) USA
6) Engi (15), Italy
7) inlanding (16), USA
8) Paulo (17), Portugal
9) Sandy (18) USA
10) Rahbari (19), Germany
11) alben (20), USA
12) Peter Atwood (21), USA
13) Rodi (29), Holland
14) expwmbat (30), USA
15) Seanggu (31)
16) denisd (33), France
17) kris (37), Holland
18) Crusader (38), Germany
19) haspe1 (46), Austria
20) neju (47), Germany
22) siddhartha (48)
22) bullitt731 (57), USA
23) Mercutio (62), Germany
24) hzmbot (67), Germany
25) pipedreamer (71), UK
26) Suso (73), Spain
27) Hary (77), Singapore
28) Rebreather(#?), USA
29) brainless (49), Germany
30) hotnerd (36), USA

*Winners of Patience Award(?):* 
1) Flashharry (45), UK
2) mtnMARK (#?)
3) khanh (#?), Australia
4) dleibow (#?), USA


----------



## Rebreather

*Re: Update Flieger Original first 80 pieces*

Updated with my #25.

*On the wrist:*
1) Capt.Canuck (4), Canada
2) rouge (11), Italy
3) tyau (12), Canada
4) thodgins (13), USA
5) CMB DOC (14) USA
6) Engi (15), Italy
7) inlanding (16), USA
8) Paulo (17), Portugal
9) Sandy (18) USA
10) Rahbari (19), Germany
11) alben (20), USA
12) Peter Atwood (21), USA
13) Rodi (29), Holland
14) expwmbat (30), USA
15) Seanggu (31)
16) denisd (33), France
17) kris (37), Holland
18) Crusader (38), Germany
19) haspe1 (46), Austria
20) neju (47), Germany
22) siddhartha (48)
22) bullitt731 (57), USA
23) Mercutio (62), Germany
24) hzmbot (67), Germany
25) pipedreamer (71), UK
26) Suso (73), Spain
27) Hary (77), Singapore
28) Rebreather(25), USA
29) brainless (49), Germany
30) hotnerd (36), USA

*Winners of Patience Award(?):* 
1) Flashharry (45), UK
2) mtnMARK (#?)
3) khanh (#?), Australia
4) dleibow (#?), USA[/quote]


----------



## rouge

rouge said:


> Mine to Italy as well. I still don't know the number, but I would like to have 11, if available (is the birthday of my son, just arrived this February)... :-!


An update: # 11 is in Italy :-!:-!:-!


----------



## seanggu

*Re: Update Flieger Original first 80 pieces*

i sent mine back a to have the golden balance bridge put on. hope to have it back next week 
i miss it very much


----------



## Showme

#76 is now at home in St. Louis, MO.


----------



## Hary

*Still 45 pieces MIA

On the wrist:*
1) Capt.Canuck (4), Canada
2) rouge (11), Italy
3) tyau (12), Canada
4) thodgins (13), USA
5) CMB DOC (14) USA
6) Engi (15), Italy
7) inlanding (16), USA
8) Paulo (17), Portugal
9) Sandy (18) USA
10) Rahbari (19), Germany
11) alben (20), USA
12) Peter Atwood (21), USA
13) Rebreather(25), USA
14) Rodi (29), Holland
15) expwmbat (30), USA
16) Seanggu (31)
17) denisd (33), France
18) kris (37), Holland
19) Crusader (38), Germany
20) haspe1 (46), Austria
21) neju (47), Germany
22) siddhartha (48)
23) bullitt731 (57), USA
24) Mercutio (62), Germany
25) hzmbot (67), Germany
26) pipedreamer (71), UK
27) Suso (73), Spain
28) Showme (76), USA
29) Hary (77), Singapore
30) brainless (49), Germany
31) hotnerd (36), USA

*Winners of Patience Award(?):* 
1) Flashharry (45), UK
2) mtnMARK (#?)
3) khanh (#?), Australia
4) dleibow (#?), USA


----------



## khanh

My is #55 and is coming next week....what a relief!!!
Any body out there living in OZ is getting one? Where are the rest of the 80 pcs? any way to find out Hary?

Khanh


----------



## Hary

Good Day Mate

Khanh, it must be very late in Melbourne. Thanks for the update. No idea where are the remaining pieces. Could be owned by non WUS members, but so far I didn't see many pieces reported outside WUS in major English/German watch forums :think:


----------



## khanh

Just got back from work an hr ago....a late one today...Spring Horse Racing Carnival started this week..Melbourne Cup next Tuesday...ring the bell for you? It's coming to 03:00 in Melbourne. Are you in for the F. LE Jorg just launched? I'll give it a miss...enough of Flieger style watch for now....Ciao!


----------



## Hary

I am very contended with FO LE, no need to have another LE :-d

Khanh, post some pictures when you get yours


----------



## Hary

I got something from Stowa in my mailbox today. The booklet: "The Making of FO LE". Thank you Stowa


----------



## tyau

Hi Hary,

Thanks for the heads up. Hope my copy will arrive soon too.

;-)

Tommy


----------



## seanggu

wow, nice book too. i have some other watches that are much more expensive, but this watch is far my favorite. so special in many ways

thank you stowa!


----------



## Hary

*Still 44 pieces MIA

On the wrist:*
1) Guy 67 (3), France
2) Capt.Canuck (4), Canada
3) rouge (11), Italy
4) tyau (12), Canada
5) thodgins (13), USA
6) CMB DOC (14) USA
7) Engi (15), Italy
8) inlanding (16), USA
9) Paulo (17), Portugal
10) Sandy (18) USA
11) Rahbari (19), Germany
12) alben (20), USA
13) Peter Atwood (21), USA
14) Rebreather(25), USA
15) Rodi (29), Holland
16) expwmbat (30), USA
17) Seanggu (31)
18) denisd (33), France
19) hotnerd (36), USA
20) kris (37), Holland
21) Crusader (38), Germany
22) Flasharry (45), UK
23) haspe1 (46), Austria
24) neju (47), Germany
25) siddhartha (48), USA
26) brainless (49), Germany
27) khanh (55), Australia
28) watchsk (57), USA
29) Mercutio (62), Germany
30) hzmbot (67), Germany
31) pipedreamer (71), UK
32) Suso (73), Spain
33) Showme (76), USA
34) Hary (77), Singapore
35) mtnMARK (#?)
36) dleibow (#?), USA


----------



## Hary

Guys, the latest update. If any new owners out there, who are not yet on the list, please report


----------



## watchsk

Hi Hary. I just acquired # 57 from Ed. I am in New Hampshire. Stephen PS I look forward to seeing the updated list . Thanks


----------



## Hary

*Managed to catch 1 more owner, thanks for the update

Still 42 pieces MIA
*
1) Guy 67 (3), France
2) Capt.Canuck (4), Canada
3) "Humble collector" (5), Germany
4) rouge (11), Italy
5) tyau (12), Canada
6) thodgins (13), USA
7) CMB DOC (14) USA
8) Engi (15), Italy
9) inlanding (16), USA
10) Paulo (17), Portugal
11) Sandy (18) USA
12) Rahbari (19), Germany
13) alben (20), USA
14) Peter Atwood (21), USA
15) Rebreather(25), USA
16) Rodi (29), Holland
17) expwmbat (30), USA
18) Seanggu (31)
19) denisd (33), France
20) hotnerd (36), USA
21) kris (37), Holland
22) Crusader (38), Germany
23) Kaempo (40), Germany
24) Flasharry (45), UK
25) haspe1 (46), Austria
26) neju (47), Germany
27) siddhartha (48), USA
28) brainless (49), Germany
29) khanh (55), Australia
30) watchsk (57), USA
31) Mercutio (62), Germany
32) hzmbot (67), Germany
33) pipedreamer (71), UK
34) Suso (73), Spain
35) Showme (76), USA
36) Hary (77), Singapore
37) mtnMARK (#?)
38) dleibow (#?), USA


----------



## watchsk

Hary, I have number 57 watchsk usa and I think number 71 was just sold by pipedreamer which you could check. Have a good day. Stephen


----------



## Hary

Updated on Googlemap too :-!, but many are still missing

http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?hl=e...d=105545946796253046302.00045185f19ac206c9fbb


----------



## Hary

watchsk said:


> Hary, I have number 57 watchsk usa and I think number 71 was just sold by pipedreamer which you could check. Have a good day. Stephen


Stephen, #57 updated :-!

Looks like few pieces have changed hand. New owner please identify yourself (not compulsory, just for fun ;-))


----------



## brainless

Won't give away #49 :-d,


Volker


----------



## watchsk

Maybe the rest of these owners do not visit the watch forums. Stephen


----------



## watchsk

*Hary*

You might want to try the Public Forum on Timezone. I think more people visit that part of the sight than the German Watch forum on Timezone. Just a thought. Stephen


----------



## Hary

*Updated, due to change of ownership

Still 42 pieces MIA
*
1) Guy 67 (3), France
2) Capt.Canuck (4), Canada
3) "Humble collector" (5), Germany
4) rouge (11), Italy
5) tyau (12), Canada
6) thodgins (13), USA
7) CMB DOC (14) USA
8) Engi (15), Italy
9) inlanding (16), USA
10) Paulo (17), Portugal
11) Sandy (18) USA
12) Rahbari (19), Germany
13) alben (20), USA
14) Peter Atwood (21), USA
15) Rebreather(25), USA
16) Rodi (29), Holland
17) expwmbat (30), USA
18) Seanggu (31)
19) denisd (33), France
20) hotnerd (36), USA
21) kris (37), Holland
22) Crusader (38), Germany
23) Kaempo (40), Germany
24) Flasharry (45), UK
25) haspe1 (46), Austria
26) neju (47), Germany
27) siddhartha (48), USA
28) brainless (49), Germany
29) khanh (55), Australia
30) watchsk (57), USA
31) Mercutio (62), Germany
32) hzmbot (67), Germany
33) Henry4 (71), USA
34) Suso (73), Spain
35) Showme (76), USA
36) Hary (77), Singapore
37) mtnMARK (#?)
38) dleibow (#?), USA


----------



## Hary

It's time to update the list. The last update was about a year ago. I am happy that my #77 has gone to another Stowa's fan, vincesf.

*Updated, due to change of ownership

Still 42 pieces MIA
*
1) Guy 67 (3), France
2) Capt.Canuck (4), Canada
3) "Humble collector" (5), Germany
4) rouge (11), Italy
5) tyau (12), Canada
6) thodgins (13), USA
7) CMB DOC (14) USA
8) Engi (15), Italy
9) inlanding (16), USA
10) Paulo (17), Portugal
11) Sandy (18) USA
12) Rahbari (19), Germany
13) alben (20), USA
14) Peter Atwood (21), USA
15) Rebreather(25), USA
16) Rodi (29), Holland
17) expwmbat (30), USA
18) Seanggu (31)
19) denisd (33), France
20) hotnerd (36), USA
21) kris (37), Holland
22) Crusader (38), Germany
23) Kaempo (40), Germany
24) Flasharry (45), UK
25) haspe1 (46), Austria
26) neju (47), Germany
27) siddhartha (48), USA
28) brainless (49), Germany
29) khanh (55), Australia
30) watchsk (57), USA
31) Mercutio (62), Germany
32) hzmbot (67), Germany
33) Henry4 (71), USA
34) Suso (73), Spain
35) Showme (76), USA
36) Vincesf (77), USA
37) mtnMARK (#?)
38) dleibow (#?), USA


----------



## vincesf

This is one club that I have wanted to join for a very long time, and am so very happy that Hary has made it possible for me to join the ranks of proud FO LE owners. THANK YOU Hary for a tremendous buying experience in all respects. Now, if you're missing from the list, let's update it some more, as I believe #31 and #57 also changed hands since the list was last published.

vincesf


----------



## Capt. Canuck

Congrats Vince. :-!


----------



## vincesf

Thank you Capt. Cannuck.

vincesf


----------



## vincesf

Capt. Canuck said:


> Congrats Vince. :-!


I meant to say, Thank you #4/80.

vincesf


----------



## vincesf

*Re: Flieger Original LE xx/80*

In regards to the following list, I believe #31, 47 and 57 have changed hands (or wrists so to speak). Any other updates?

1) Guy 67 (3), France
2) Capt.Canuck (4), Canada
3) "Humble collector" (5), Germany
4) rouge (11), Italy
5) tyau (12), Canada
6) thodgins (13), USA
7) CMB DOC (14) USA
8) Engi (15), Italy
9) inlanding (16), USA
10) Paulo (17), Portugal
11) Sandy (18) USA
12) Rahbari (19), Germany
13) alben (20), USA
14) Peter Atwood (21), USA
15) Rebreather(25), USA
16) Rodi (29), Holland
17) expwmbat (30), USA
18) denisd (33), France
19) hotnerd (36), USA
20) kris (37), Holland
21) Crusader (38), Germany
22) Kaempo (40), Germany
23) Flasharry (45), UK
24) haspe1 (46), Austria
25) siddhartha (48), USA
26) brainless (49), Germany
27) khanh (55), Australia
28) Mercutio (62), Germany
29) hzmbot (67), Germany
30) Henry4 (71), USA
31) Suso (73), Spain
32) Showme (76), USA
33) vincesf (77), USA
34) mtnMARK (#?)
35) dleibow (#?), USA


----------



## Flashharry

*Re: Flieger Original LE xx/80*



vincesf said:


> In regards to the following list, I believe #31, 47 and 57 have changed hands (or wrists so to speak). Any other updates?
> 
> 1) Guy 67 (3), France
> 2) Capt.Canuck (4), Canada
> 3) "Humble collector" (5), Germany
> 4) rouge (11), Italy
> 5) tyau (12), Canada
> 6) thodgins (13), USA
> 7) CMB DOC (14) USA
> 8) Engi (15), Italy
> 9) inlanding (16), USA
> 10) Paulo (17), Portugal
> 11) Sandy (18) USA
> 12) Rahbari (19), Germany
> 13) alben (20), USA
> 14) Peter Atwood (21), USA
> 15) Rebreather(25), USA
> 16) Rodi (29), Holland
> 17) expwmbat (30), USA
> 18) denisd (33), France
> 19) hotnerd (36), USA
> 20) kris (37), Holland
> 21) Crusader (38), Germany
> 22) Kaempo (40), Germany
> 23) Flasharry (45), UK
> 24) haspe1 (46), Austria
> 25) siddhartha (48), USA
> 26) brainless (49), Germany
> 27) khanh (55), Australia
> 28) Mercutio (62), Germany
> 29) hzmbot (67), Germany
> 30) Henry4 (71), USA
> 31) Suso (73), Spain
> 32) Showme (76), USA
> 33) vincesf (77), USA
> 34) mtnMARK (#?)
> 35) dleibow (#?), USA


I have still got my #45 :-!, the only one in the UK ???!!!


----------



## vincesf

*Re: Flieger Original LE xx/80*

Neal:
Very nice pic and congratulations on being the only one in the UK to snag an FO LE.

vincesf


----------



## crock921

I am on the list. The watch will be in the US. I dont know the number though. When I emailed to find out, I was told they don't know the number. How do you go about finding this out??


----------



## Flashharry

crock921 said:


> I am on the list. The watch will be in the US. I dont know the number though. When I emailed to find out, I was told they don't know the number. How do you go about finding this out??


This list refers to the Flieger Original Limited Edition (FOLE) so I don't know if the same process applies, but I requested the number when I placed my order for the FOLE


----------



## vincesf

Flashharry said:


> This list refers to the Flieger Original Limited Edition (FOLE) so I don't know if the same process applies, but I requested the number when I placed my order for the FOLE


Yes, Neal is correct, this list is of forum members that have the 80 - FO LE's made and shipped by Stowa in 2008. However, it appears that your watch is is also quite rare, being an FO 1 with swan neck fine regulation. The FO LE has a gold colored balance cock as pictured and an extra engraved supplied caseback stamped xx/80, which are the main differences between your FO 1 watch and the FO LE. The production numbers for your watch are I believe as follows:

FO 1
Flieger Original with sapphire case back and movement 
with swan neck fine regulation
approx. 70 pcs. available

FO 2
Flieger Original with sapphire case-back 
without swan neck fine regulation
approx. 60 pcs. available

FO 3
Flieger Original with solid case back and movement
without swan neck fine regulation
approx. 70 pcs. available

Seems that there could be 3 more lists started if someone has the energy.

Hope you receive your FO soon, as it is a GREAT watch.

vincesf


----------



## dc_in_sf

vincesf said:


> Yes, Neal is correct, this list is of forum members that have the 80 - FO LE's made and shipped by Stowa in 2008. However, it appears that your watch is is also quite rare, being an FO 1 with swan neck fine regulation. The FO LE has a gold colored balance cock as pictured and an extra engraved supplied caseback stamped xx/80, which are the main differences between your FO 1 watch and the FO LE. The production numbers for your watch are I believe as follows:
> 
> FO 1
> Flieger Original with sapphire case back and movement
> with swan neck fine regulation
> approx. 70 pcs. available
> 
> FO 2
> Flieger Original with sapphire case-back
> without swan neck fine regulation
> approx. 60 pcs. available
> 
> FO 3
> Flieger Original with solid case back and movement
> without swan neck fine regulation
> approx. 70 pcs. available
> 
> Seems that there could be 3 more lists started if someone has the energy.
> 
> Hope you receive your FO soon, as it is a GREAT watch.
> 
> vincesf


Note that there were roughly 130 serial edition FO's produced before the remaining stock was assigned as FO1, FO2, or FO3's. The serial edition could be ordered as with or without the swan neck regulator and either the solid or display caseback (or possibly both). Only Stowa knows which combinations were ordered and thus how rare a FO1 is.


----------



## vincesf

dc_in_sf:
Good point,

vincesf


----------



## crock921

but they should still be stamped with an xx/xx correct?


----------



## dc_in_sf

crock921 said:


> but they should still be stamped with an xx/xx correct?


I believe the Serial editions are just stamped with the serial number of the watch, but not a /xx as the edition was not limited. This can be seen on the attached shot (courtesy of redbike)


----------



## vincesf

dc_in_sf: Thanks for posting.
Redbike: Congratulations on your Flieger Original and for a very nice pic.

vincesf


----------



## Champagne

Hello,

I am new on this forum and I just found out the work made by Hary on Google Maps.
Very happy to join the happy few, I have just aquired #22 to a French guy...and so the watch stays in France!

Lovely watch indeed and very proud to have one.

Cheers.


----------



## StufflerMike

Champagne said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am new on this forum and I just found out the work made by Hary on Google Maps.
> Very happy to join the happy few, I have just aquired #22 to a French guy...and so the watch stays in France!
> 
> Lovely watch indeed and very proud to have one.
> 
> Cheers.


Congrats with your purchase.

Reminder for other WUS members: No WTB posts here, pls. re-read our rules & guidelines. They are very clear to that point.


----------



## vincesf

I've updated #22 in France (thank you Champagne and welcome) Any other updates, as it has been awhile?

1) Guy 67 (3), France
2) Capt.Canuck (4), Canada
3) "Humble collector" (5), Germany
4) rouge (11), Italy
5) tyau (12), Canada
6) thodgins (13), USA
7) CMB DOC (14) USA
8) Engi (15), Italy
9) inlanding (16), USA
10) Paulo (17), Portugal
11) Sandy (18) USA
12) Rahbari (19), Germany
13) alben (20), USA
14) Peter Atwood (21), USA
15) Champagne (22), France
16) Rebreather(25), USA
17) Rodi (29), Holland
18) expwmbat (30), USA
19) denisd (33), France
20) hotnerd (36), USA
21) kris (37), Holland
22) Crusader (38), Germany
23) Kaempo (40), Germany
24) Flasharry (45), UK
25) haspe1 (46), Austria
26) siddhartha (48), USA
27) brainless (49), Germany
28) khanh (55), Australia
29) Mercutio (62), Germany
30) hzmbot (67), Germany
31) Henry4 (71), USA
32) Suso (73), Spain
33) Showme (76), USA
34) vincesf (77), USA
35) mtnMARK (#?)
36) dleibow (#?), USA

vincesf


----------



## Sandy

I no longer have #18. Someone from Canada bought it from me late last year.


----------



## StefB

I have number 8
(USA)



vincesf said:


> I've updated #22 in France (thank you Champagne and welcome) Any other updates, as it has been awhile?
> 
> 1) Guy 67 (3), France
> 2) Capt.Canuck (4), Canada
> 3) "Humble collector" (5), Germany
> 4) rouge (11), Italy
> 5) tyau (12), Canada
> 6) thodgins (13), USA
> 7) CMB DOC (14) USA
> 8) Engi (15), Italy
> 9) inlanding (16), USA
> 10) Paulo (17), Portugal
> 11) Sandy (18) USA
> 12) Rahbari (19), Germany
> 13) alben (20), USA
> 14) Peter Atwood (21), USA
> 15) Champagne (22), France
> 16) Rebreather(25), USA
> 17) Rodi (29), Holland
> 18) expwmbat (30), USA
> 19) denisd (33), France
> 20) hotnerd (36), USA
> 21) kris (37), Holland
> 22) Crusader (38), Germany
> 23) Kaempo (40), Germany
> 24) Flasharry (45), UK
> 25) haspe1 (46), Austria
> 26) siddhartha (48), USA
> 27) brainless (49), Germany
> 28) khanh (55), Australia
> 29) Mercutio (62), Germany
> 30) hzmbot (67), Germany
> 31) Henry4 (71), USA
> 32) Suso (73), Spain
> 33) Showme (76), USA
> 34) vincesf (77), USA
> 35) mtnMARK (#?)
> 36) dleibow (#?), USA
> 
> vincesf


----------



## nairb-ca

Sandy said:


> I no longer have #18. Someone from Canada bought it from me late last year.


That would be me! #18 now resides in Calgary CANADA. Couldn't be happier with it!
And just added an Airman Original today, from a gent who waited 2 years for it and thought it was too big for him.
Real proud to be part of the club.

Brian


----------



## TIMEangel

#68 found a home in sunny Singapore.


----------



## vincesf

Updated list with#8 owned by StefB, #18 owned by nairb-ca, and #68 owned by TIMEangel.

1) Guy 67 (3), France
2) Capt.Canuck (4), Canada
3) "Humble collector" (5), Germany
4) StefB (8), USA
5) rouge (11), Italy
6) tyau (12), Canada
7) thodgins (13), USA
8) CMB DOC (14) USA
9) Engi (15), Italy
10) inlanding (16), USA
11) Paulo (17), Portugal
12) nairb-CA (18), Canada
13) Rahbari (19), Germany
14) alben (20), USA
15) Peter Atwood (21), USA
16) Champagne (22), France
17) Rebreather(25), USA
18) Rodi (29), Holland
19) expwmbat (30), USA
20) denisd (33), France
21) hotnerd (36), USA
22) kris (37), Holland
23) Crusader (38), Germany
24) Kaempo (40), Germany
25) Flasharry (45), UK
26) haspe1 (46), Austria
27) siddhartha (48), USA
28) brainless (49), Germany
29) khanh (55), Australia
30) Mercutio (62), Germany
31) hzmbot (67), Germany
32) TIMEangel (68), Singapore 
33) Henry4 (71), USA
34) Suso (73), Spain
35) Showme (76), USA
36) vincesf (77), USA
37) mtnMARK (#?)
38) dleibow (#?), USA

vincesf


----------



## MCG

How do you count?? I have Nr. 1994. 2007 - 1994 = 13. 80-13 = Nr. 67 (which is taken by somebody else?)


SORRY: just saw that this is NOT the automatic version... o|:-x;-)


----------



## vincesf

No problem.
Just a reminder, the back of the FOLE looks something like this:


----------



## vincesf

Latest update: #57 now has a new owner - A Non-WUS Member in Japan.

1) Guy 67 (3), France
2) Capt.Canuck (4), Canada
3) "Humble collector" (5), Germany
4) StefB (8), USA
5) rouge (11), Italy
6) tyau (12), Canada
7) thodgins (13), USA
8) CMB DOC (14) USA
9) Engi (15), Italy
10) inlanding (16), USA
11) Paulo (17), Portugal
12) nairb-CA (18), Canada
13) Rahbari (19), Germany
14) alben (20), USA
15) Peter Atwood (21), USA
16) Champagne (22), France
17) Rebreather(25), USA
18) Rodi (29), Holland
19) expwmbat (30), USA
20) denisd (33), France
21) hotnerd (36), USA
22) kris (37), Holland
23) Crusader (38), Germany
24) Kaempo (40), Germany
25) Flasharry (45), UK
26) haspe1 (46), Austria
27) siddhartha (48), USA
28) brainless (49), Germany
29) khanh (55), Australia
30) ?????? (57), Japan
31) Mercutio (62), Germany
32) hzmbot (67), Germany
33) TIMEangel (68), Singapore 
34) Henry4 (71), USA
35) Suso (73), Spain
36) Showme (76), USA
37) vincesf (77), USA
38) mtnMARK (#?)
39) dleibow (#?), USA


----------



## vincesf

Any updates to the list? It's been awhile.

1) Guy 67 (3), France
2) Capt.Canuck (4), Canada
3) "Humble collector" (5), Germany
4) StefB (8), USA
5) rouge (11), Italy
6) tyau (12), Canada
7) thodgins (13), USA
8) CMB DOC (14) USA
9) Engi (15), Italy
10) inlanding (16), USA
11) Paulo (17), Portugal
12) nairb-ca (18), Canada
13) Rahbari (19), Germany
14) alben (20), USA
15) Peter Atwood (21), USA
16) Champagne (22), France
17) Rebreather(25), USA
18) Rodi (29), Holland
19) expwmbat (30), USA
20) denisd (33), France
21) hotnerd (36), USA
22) kris (37), Holland
23) Crusader (38), Germany
24) Kaempo (40), Germany
25) Flasharry (45), UK
26) haspe1 (46), Austria
27) siddhartha (48), USA
28) brainless (49), Germany
29) khanh (55), Australia
30) ?????? (57), Japan
31) Mercutio (62), Germany
32) hzmbot (67), Germany
33) TIMEangel (68), Singapore 
34) Henry4 (71), USA
35) Suso (73), Spain
36) Showme (76), USA
37) vincesf (77), USA
38) mtnMARK (#?)
39) dleibow (#?), USA


----------



## vincesf

Update to the list as #30/80 has a new owner: mao-chi

*1) Guy 67 (3), France
2) Capt.Canuck (4), Canada
3) "Humble collector" (5), Germany
4) StefB (8), USA
5) rouge (11), Italy
6) tyau (12), Canada
7) thodgins (13), USA
8) CMB DOC (14) USA
9) Engi (15), Italy
10) inlanding (16), USA
11) Paulo (17), Portugal
12) nairb-ca (18), Canada
13) Rahbari (19), Germany
14) alben (20), USA
15) Peter Atwood (21), USA
16) Champagne (22), France
17) Rebreather(25), USA
18) Rodi (29), Holland
19) mao-chi (30), USA
20) denisd (33), France
21) hotnerd (36), USA
22) kris (37), Holland
23) Crusader (38), Germany
24) Kaempo (40), Germany
25) Flasharry (45), UK
26) haspe1 (46), Austria
27) siddhartha (48), USA
28) brainless (49), Germany
29) khanh (55), Australia
30) ?????? (57), Japan
31) Mercutio (62), Germany
32) hzmbot (67), Germany
33) TIMEangel (68), Singapore 
34) Henry4 (71), USA
35) Suso (73), Spain
36) Showme (76), USA
37) vincesf (77), USA
38) mtnMARK (#?)
39) dleibow (#?), USA*


----------



## roskopf

vincesf said:


> No problem.
> Just a reminder, the back of the FOLE looks something like this:


For the last edition the movement is a 2801.
So it like this one, no?

https://www.watchuseek.com/f67/stowa-flieger-eta-2801-review-5209.html


----------



## StufflerMike

roskopf said:


> For the last edition the movement is a 2801.
> So it like this one, no?
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f67/stowa-flieger-eta-2801-review-5209.html


You are wrong, the* Flieger Original* is fitted with a modifiedl Unitas, the serial 2801 equipped Flieger are completely different.


----------



## vincesf

Mike:
Thank you for responding to his question, and as usual you are 100% correct.
And please correct me if I am incorrect, but since we are talking about the movement, I believe that the movement is the reason the Flieger Original is currently out of production as Stowa is unable to secure a sufficient number of modified Unitas movements for the watch, because the supplier has passed away. Some of us had hoped that production of the Flieger Original would resume with the introduction of the Durowe movement, but I believe this movement would also need to be modified. The Durowe movement is perfect for the Marine Original which has a subsecond, whereas the Flieger Original does not.


----------



## StufflerMike

vincesf said:


> Mike:
> Thank you for responding to his question, and as usual you are 100% correct.
> And please correct me if I am incorrect, but since we are talking about the movement, I believe that the movement is the reason the Flieger Original is currently out of production as Stowa is unable to secure a sufficient number of modified Unitas movements for the watch, because the supplier has passed away.


Correct.



> Some of us had hoped that production of the Flieger Original would resume with the introduction of the Durowe movement, but I believe this movement would also need to be modified. The Durowe movement is perfect for the Marine Original which has a subsecond, whereas the Flieger Original does not.


You are right, the Durowe concept right now comprises the small second. A modification to a center second would be needed for a Flieger otherwise it wouldn't be a Flieger. Food for thoughts for Stowa.


----------



## roskopf

stuffler said:


> You are wrong, the* Flieger Original* is fitted with a modifiedl Unitas, the serial 2801 equipped Flieger are completely different.


If i understand the flieger 2801 is not the "flieger original" that you are talking?
Sorry for my confusion...


----------



## StufflerMike

Yes, the Flieger 2801 is not the Flieger Original. The Flieger Original houses a hw Unitas, the Flieger houses a 2824-2, some are fitted with an ETA 2801. Cases are different too (41mm Flieger Original, 40mm Flöieger with ETA 2824-2 or ETA 2801. For all other details please fell free to do a forum search. Tons of information available here on the Official Schauer & Stowa Forum.


----------



## brainless

roskopf said:


> If i understand the flieger 2801 is not the "flieger original" that you are talking?
> Sorry for my confusion...


Hi roskopf,

let me even expand the confusion:

There is a "Flieger Original L.E." driven by the modified Unitas (80 pcs.; 2007; 80th anniversary).










Then there is a "Flieger B-Uhr L.E. 100" with the standard ETA 2801 (100 pcs.; 2009



















Two L.E.'s, both driven by HW movements - but only one with the modified UNITAS,

Volker ;-)


----------



## vincesf

Brainless:
Great photos that help explain the difference(s) between these Limited Edition Stowa watches.
Thanks,
vincesf


----------



## roskopf

Thank you! 
Now I understand... ;-)


----------



## Alsterriff

Hi to everybody,

what an interesting project, so I will try to keep the ball rolling! I'm new to this forum but not new to Schauer/Stowa watches...
The FOLE #47 is still in Germany and I'm very happy to own this beauty!

Many greetings to all of you from Hamburg!

Alsterriff


----------



## vincesf

Welcome Alsterriff #47 in Germany.

*1) Guy 67 (3), France
2) Capt.Canuck (4), Canada
3) "Humble collector" (5), Germany
4) StefB (8), USA
5) rouge (11), Italy
6) tyau (12), Canada
7) thodgins (13), USA
8) CMB DOC (14) USA
9) Engi (15), Italy
10) inlanding (16), USA
11) Paulo (17), Portugal
12) nairb-ca (18), Canada
13) Rahbari (19), Germany
14) alben (20), USA
15) Peter Atwood (21), USA
16) Champagne (22), France
17) Rebreather(25), USA
18) Rodi (29), Holland
19) mao-chi (30), USA
20) denisd (33), France
21) hotnerd (36), USA
22) kris (37), Holland
23) Crusader (38), Germany
24) Kaempo (40), Germany
25) Flasharry (45), UK
26) haspe1 (46), Austria
27) Alsterriff (47), Germany
28) siddhartha (48), USA
29) brainless (49), Germany
30) khanh (55), Australia
31) ?????? (57), Japan
32) Mercutio (62), Germany
33) hzmbot (67), Germany
34) TIMEangel (68), Singapore 
35) Henry4 (71), USA
36) Suso (73), Spain
37) Showme (76), USA
38) vincesf (77), USA
39) mtnMARK (#?)
40) dleibow (#?), USA*


----------



## vincesf

I updated the Registry by deleting any entries that were taken by researching threads and remained incomplete.
If any WUS member owns a FOLE, is not listed below and wishes to be included, feel free to post your WUS user name, FOLE series number, and Country. Also, if your name is listed and you do not wish to participate in the Registry, please send me a private message and I shall delete your watch from the list.
The list as of December 2, 2011 is as follows:

*1) Guy 67 (3), France
2) Capt.Canuck (4), Canada
3) StefB (8), USA
4) rouge (11), Italy
5) tyau (12), Canada
6) thodgins (13), USA
7) CMB DOC (14) USA
8) Engi (15), Italy
9) inlanding (16), USA
10) Paulo (17), Portugal
11) nairb-ca (18), Canada
12) Rahbari (19), Germany
13) alben (20), USA
14) Peter Atwood (21), USA
15) Champagne (22), France
16) Rebreather(25), USA
17) Rodi (29), Holland
18) mao-chi (30), USA
19) denisd (33), France
20) hotnerd (36), USA
21) kris (37), Holland
22) Crusader (38), Germany
23) Kaempo (40), Germany
24) Flasharry (45), UK
25) haspe1 (46), Austria
26) Alsterriff (47), Germany
27) siddhartha (48), USA
28) brainless (49), Germany
29) khanh (55), Australia
30) Mercutio (62), Germany
31) hzmbot (67), Germany
32) TIMEangel (68), Singapore 
33) Henry4 (71), USA
34) Suso (73), Spain
35) Showme (76), USA
36) vincesf (77), USA

*


----------



## Mercutio

Since I have just sold my FOLE here on WUS, I think I should let the official registry know. I will, however, leave it to the new owner to identify himself here (or not). The watch goes on its journey tomorrow, since today is a national holiday in Germany.

The decision to let the FOLE go was made easier by the fact that I also have a FO, which will stay with me. I will miss the exclusivity of being an LE owner. Bye, folks, and welcome and congratulations to the - yet anonymous - new guy!

The list as of May 1, 2012 is as follows:

*1) Guy 67 (3), France
2) Capt.Canuck (4), Canada
3) StefB (8), USA
4) rouge (11), Italy
5) tyau (12), Canada
6) thodgins (13), USA
7) CMB DOC (14) USA
8) Engi (15), Italy
9) inlanding (16), USA
10) Paulo (17), Portugal
11) nairb-ca (18), Canada
12) Rahbari (19), Germany
13) alben (20), USA
14) Peter Atwood (21), USA
15) Champagne (22), France
16) Rebreather(25), USA
17) Rodi (29), Holland
18) mao-chi (30), USA
19) denisd (33), France
20) hotnerd (36), USA
21) kris (37), Holland
22) Crusader (38), Germany
23) Kaempo (40), Germany
24) Flasharry (45), UK
25) haspe1 (46), Austria
26) Alsterriff (47), Germany
27) siddhartha (48), USA
28) brainless (49), Germany
29) khanh (55), Australia
30) Mercutio (62), Germany (until May 2, 2012)
31) hzmbot (67), Germany
32) TIMEangel (68), Singapore 
33) Henry4 (71), USA
34) Suso (73), Spain
35) Showme (76), USA
36) vincesf (77), USA*


----------



## vincesf

Update to the list as #77/80 has a new owner: thehappycamper 

*1) Guy 67 (3), France
2) Capt.Canuck (4), Canada
3) "Humble collector" (5), Germany
4) StefB (8), USA
5) rouge (11), Italy
6) tyau (12), Canada
7) thodgins (13), USA
8) CMB DOC (14) USA
9) Engi (15), Italy
10) inlanding (16), USA
11) Paulo (17), Portugal
12) nairb-ca (18), Canada
13) Rahbari (19), Germany
14) alben (20), USA
15) Peter Atwood (21), USA
16) Champagne (22), France
17) Rebreather(25), USA
18) Rodi (29), Holland
19) mao-chi (30), USA
20) denisd (33), France
21) hotnerd (36), USA
22) kris (37), Holland
23) Crusader (38), Germany
24) Kaempo (40), Germany
25) Flasharry (45), UK
26) haspe1 (46), Austria
27) siddhartha (48), USA
28) brainless (49), Germany
29) khanh (55), Australia
30) ?????? (57), Japan
31) Mercutio (62), Germany
32) hzmbot (67), Germany
33) TIMEangel (68), Singapore 
34) Henry4 (71), USA
35) Suso (73), Spain
36) Showme (76), USA
37) thehappycamper (77), Australia
38) mtnMARK (#?)
39) dleibow (#?), USA*


----------



## StufflerMike

Inlanding's watch got lost, more info here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f36/fole-lost-fedex-transit-230642.html


----------



## vincesf

I never changed the Registry for #16 and listed it as "in landing" 's watch in the hopes that it would someday surface. Well it has surfaced and am hopeful that the watch is returned to its rightful owner.

vincesf


----------



## MHe225

Update to the list; #13/80 has changed owners twice in the last 2 months. 
I'm happy to report, though, that the watch has found its final / permanent home in the Great State of Texas.

*1) Guy 67 (3), France
2) Capt.Canuck (4), Canada
3) "Humble collector" (5), Germany
4) StefB (8), USA
5) rouge (11), Italy
6) tyau (12), Canada
7) MHe225 (13), USA
8) CMB DOC (14) USA
9) Engi (15), Italy
10) inlanding (16), USA
11) Paulo (17), Portugal
12) nairb-ca (18), Canada
13) Rahbari (19), Germany
14) alben (20), USA
15) Peter Atwood (21), USA
16) Champagne (22), France
17) Rebreather(25), USA
18) Rodi (29), Holland
19) mao-chi (30), USA
20) denisd (33), France
21) hotnerd (36), USA
22) kris (37), Holland
23) Crusader (38), Germany
24) Kaempo (40), Germany
25) Flasharry (45), UK
26) haspe1 (46), Austria
27) siddhartha (48), USA
28) brainless (49), Germany
29) khanh (55), Australia
30) ?????? (57), Japan
31) Mercutio (62), Germany
32) hzmbot (67), Germany
33) TIMEangel (68), Singapore 
34) Henry4 (71), USA
35) Suso (73), Spain
36) Showme (76), USA
37) thehappycamper (77), Australia
38) mtnMARK (#?)
39) dleibow (#?), USA*

And some photographic evidence:









RonB


----------



## Bhanu Chopra

Where in the great state of TX do you live? I am in Austin and proud owner of #36



MHe225 said:


> Update to the list; #13/80 has changed owners twice in the last 2 months.
> I'm happy to report, though, that the watch has found its final / permanent home in the Great State of Texas.
> 
> *1) Guy 67 (3), France
> 2) Capt.Canuck (4), Canada
> 3) "Humble collector" (5), Germany
> 4) StefB (8), USA
> 5) rouge (11), Italy
> 6) tyau (12), Canada
> 7) MHe225 (13), USA
> 8) CMB DOC (14) USA
> 9) Engi (15), Italy
> 10) inlanding (16), USA
> 11) Paulo (17), Portugal
> 12) nairb-ca (18), Canada
> 13) Rahbari (19), Germany
> 14) alben (20), USA
> 15) Peter Atwood (21), USA
> 16) Champagne (22), France
> 17) Rebreather(25), USA
> 18) Rodi (29), Holland
> 19) mao-chi (30), USA
> 20) denisd (33), France
> 21) hotnerd (36), USA
> 22) kris (37), Holland
> 23) Crusader (38), Germany
> 24) Kaempo (40), Germany
> 25) Flasharry (45), UK
> 26) haspe1 (46), Austria
> 27) siddhartha (48), USA
> 28) brainless (49), Germany
> 29) khanh (55), Australia
> 30) ?????? (57), Japan
> 31) Mercutio (62), Germany
> 32) hzmbot (67), Germany
> 33) TIMEangel (68), Singapore
> 34) Henry4 (71), USA
> 35) Suso (73), Spain
> 36) Showme (76), USA
> 37) thehappycamper (77), Australia
> 38) mtnMARK (#?)
> 39) dleibow (#?), USA*
> 
> And some photographic evidence:
> 
> View attachment 1312411
> 
> 
> RonB


----------

